# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper Parts For Sale



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

The dropout on my dj 3 broke so now I have all these spare parts from the fork and I thought all you guys might need some of thse parts. I dont know about the prices but the parts I have are the whole stanchion, crown, ans steerer assembly, The coils, not sure what weight, coil spacers, dampening rods and accesories, and top caps.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

spamspamspam


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

SnowMongoose said:


> spamspamspam


Ya I know but I am trying to help someone out who needs parts to fix their fork as I know how expensive these parts are new.


----------



## kevin marley (Aug 29, 2005)

I have the exact opposite. How much for yours? Or do you want to buy my lowers?


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

kevin marley said:


> I have the exact opposite. How much for yours? Or do you want to buy my lowers?


How much for your lowers and are they qr or 20mm thru axle


----------



## kevin marley (Aug 29, 2005)

$75 plus a few bucks for shipping, and I'll send you everything including the stanchions. 

The lowers are brand new with quick release. 

I assume you know about the special socket they require.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

kevin marley said:


> $75 plus a few bucks for shipping, and I'll send you everything including the stanchions.
> 
> The lowers are brand new with quick release.
> 
> I assume you know about the special socket they require.


could you email me some pics of them, my email is [email protected]


----------

